# 1935 Schwinn Motorbike Rat



## tailhole (May 19, 2017)

Last year, I gave a buddy some prewar bicycle odds & ends.  He returned a few weeks later with this beat up, but interesting green motorbike frame (no fork, not hardware). I hung it in the garage and other than admiring it from time to time, didn't think about it much.
Last Saturday he stopped by with the fork.  He came across it and thought I might want to have it.
Last Wednesday, I put the fork on it, just to see how it looked.
A few hours later I was riding it all over the yard.  I love this thing and plan on riding it on the Blu'z Cruz (Denver antique bicycle ride which takes place every 3rd Sunday of the month, year round in rain snow or sun).
What do you think?


----------



## bikeyard (May 19, 2017)

I think the cab over is cool


----------



## tailhole (May 19, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> I think the cab over is cool



Thanks, me too.  I only recently got it and just started messing with it.


----------



## mike j (May 20, 2017)

Cool ride, those tiller bars go great on it, always liked the wrenches too.


----------



## jimbo53 (May 20, 2017)

I've got a 35 LaSalle badged Schwinn that I ratted. Added 30's Rollfast Gothic peaked fenders, a rear carrier from the 20's, teacup light and Seiss battery tube and had Bob U recover the seat. This is my favorite bike and rides amazing!


----------



## bricycle (May 20, 2017)

Kool, like the '41 too.


----------



## Iverider (May 20, 2017)

I love the look of ballooners with knobbies. It would look even cooler with some rain gutter fenders in my opinion. That frame has a post apocalyptic look to it. Nice build!


----------



## tailhole (May 25, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Kool, like the '41 too.



The other truck?  It's a '46 1.5 ton, thanks!


----------



## tailhole (May 25, 2017)

Well, I rode it on the Cruz and it did pretty good.  Lots of sweet bikes turned out.


----------



## stoney (May 25, 2017)

tailhole said:


> Last year, I gave a buddy some prewar bicycle odds & ends.  He returned a few weeks later with this beat up, but interesting green motorbike frame (no fork, not hardware). I hung it in the garage and other than admiring it from time to time, didn't think about it much.
> Last Saturday he stopped by with the fork.  He came across it and thought I might want to have it.
> Last Wednesday, I put the fork on it, just to see how it looked.
> A few hours later I was riding it all over the yard.  I love this thing and plan on riding it on the Blu'z Cruz (Denver antique bicycle ride which takes place every 3rd Sunday of the month, year round in rain snow or sun).
> ...




Great photo. It actually looks period.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (May 25, 2017)

jimbo53 said:


> I've got a 35 LaSalle badged Schwinn that I ratted. Added 30's Rollfast Gothic peaked fenders, a rear carrier from the 20's, teacup light and Seiss battery tube and had Bob U recover the seat. This is my favorite bike and rides amazing!
> 
> View attachment 469224



Lookin good, Thats a great rider! Congrats.


----------

